# 1991 CANNONDALE SM1000 To sell or not to sell?



## cbmc (May 26, 2012)

*1991 CANNONDALE SM1000 & 91 Yohota Grizzley Peak.  To sell or not to sell?*

We have to move across the USA and there is only so much space in the truck. 

My hubby and I are not young anymore, but I just cannot face the idea that maybe we are getting to old to ride our bikes. We are torn on if we should sell his CANNONDALE SM1000 and/or my Yohota Grizzley Peak. Can someone please tell me if either of these bike are desirable models or how I would find out?

My concern is that we may sell them and then not be able to replace them later because of the prices. 

Thank you in advance for your help. 

Carol


----------



## BrentP (May 26, 2012)

I'd hang onto for two reasons.  1) it's a classic and 2) it's perfect for tooling around the neighborhood and there's no sense spending more money in the future to replace it if you get rid of it now.  If, on the other hand, you plan on doing some serious mountain biking in the future (which it sounds like you're not) then it would be worth upgrading.... but I think you should simply hang onto it.


----------



## cbmc (May 26, 2012)

*Thanks!*

THANK YOU for your reply. We took your advice and pulled them from our garage sale. I will think of a stranger's kindness while we're tooling around on them. Who knows, I may even add training wheels to mine when I get older.


----------



## tDuctape (May 29, 2012)

Both are well made bikes that came with decent components that will stay in tune. Old Mtn. bikes have low resale value with not too much collection value outside of the one off bikes built by custom frame makers. Match the tires to the type of riding you are doing and enjoy a couple of well built machines.


----------



## Iverider (May 31, 2012)

Put some cruiser bars on them and some slicks and fenders and you have the perfect grocery store bomber! As far as old mtbs being worth money, the factory built bikes generally won't grab a lot of cash, but with everything, if you have an original in good shape, you have something that is no longer made, and could eventually be hard to come by given most of those bikes hard lives.


----------

